# New lab results



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

I got a copy of my latest results. Had the labs done on Wednesday, got the results on Friday.

Here are my previous labs:

March 2010 
TSH 3.25 
FreeT4 0.95 
FreeT3 (endo didn't do this one)

May 2010
TSH 2.75 (.4 - 4.5)
FreeT4 1.3 (0.8 - 1.7)
FreeT3 2.9 (scale 2.0 - 4.8)

I've been on Levoxyl 25mcg once a day since getting the results of the March labs - 6 weeks. My endo said my current labs are "normal (I hate the word "normal"). She wants me to stay on my current meds dosage.

Question is, why, if my newest labs look so much better, do I feel the same as I did in March? Fatigue, muscle and joint aches.... the usual hypo stuff.

I was hoping I'd feel better by now. I'm going on a cruise in June and I'm so afraid I won't have the energy to do all the activities we have planned.

UGH!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

arizonamom said:


> I got a copy of my latest results. Had the labs done on Wednesday, got the results on Friday.
> 
> Here are my previous labs:
> 
> ...


3.4 would be mid-range for the FT3 and we all feel best when it is there or higher. Yours is not and most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1 or less.

You may have to go doctor shopping. It is unconcienable for this doctor to keep you in this bad place. That is why you don't feel well.

Sad, but true.


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Andros said:


> 3.4 would be mid-range for the FT3 and we all feel best when it is there or higher. Yours is not and most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1 or less.
> 
> You may have to go doctor shopping. It is unconcienable for this doctor to keep you in this bad place. That is why you don't feel well.
> 
> Sad, but true.


Andros:

Thanks for your quick reply. I was thinking I needed my meds upped to maybe 50mcgs to see if I'd feel better. I would think that that would lower my TSH and raise my FreeT3 quicker. I have an appointment with my endo the first week of June, although I'm thinking about calling on Monday to see if I can get in sooner to discuss my med situation. I know what she is going to say, though. She'll say that my labs are "normal" and to keep on the same course.

I will fight to get my Levoxyl increased, just to 50mcgs (which is still a low dose, so I've been told by other hypo patients). If she doesn't relent, then I'll have to find another endo for a second opinion. Only problem with that is these "specialty" doctors are so book in advanced, and I don't know many people with and endo (only one actually).

This is so frustrating. One day I'll be having a "good" day - not feeling quite as fatigued which helps me get my errands run and chores done, then the next day I can barely drag myself out of bed (like today!). I want to start a good exercise regime (I need to drop some of these hypo pounds) but every time I do any form of exercise, I pay for it the next day - muscles so tired I can barely get around.

Frustrating is the only word that describes my life right now. Hate it!

Andros, thanks for all of your input. It is very much appreciated!!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Frankly, I wouldn't blame the doctor if the med dosage is unchanged at the next visit. Your results ARE all well within the normal range.

Not ALL symptoms are thyroid issues. Having one good day and one bad day doesn't, in my experience, point to thyroid causation; thyroid symptoms are pretty consistent day after day.


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

CA-Lynn said:


> Frankly, I wouldn't blame the doctor if the med dosage is unchanged at the next visit. Your results ARE all well within the normal range.
> 
> Not ALL symptoms are thyroid issues. Having one good day and one bad day doesn't, in my experience, point to thyroid causation; thyroid symptoms are pretty consistent day after day.


Apparently you have not taken the time to read any of my other posts on here. Do you even have a thyroid problem? I have mostly crappy days, week after week, but for some reason the other day was more tollerable. I guess I got lucky that day. Just because my results are within the "normal" range, doesn't mean that is normal for me. We are all different and one person's "normal" is not "normal" for another.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

arizonamom said:


> Andros:
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply. I was thinking I needed my meds upped to maybe 50mcgs to see if I'd feel better. I would think that that would lower my TSH and raise my FreeT3 quicker. I have an appointment with my endo the first week of June, although I'm thinking about calling on Monday to see if I can get in sooner to discuss my med situation. I know what she is going to say, though. She'll say that my labs are "normal" and to keep on the same course.
> 
> ...


Think outside of the box; you don't really need an endo. You "do" need a doctor who is interested in getting you to the euthyroid state no matter what it takes.

I see a rheumatologist. Many use a GP, PCP, DO, Internal Medicine............................


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Andros said:


> Think outside of the box; you don't really need an endo. You "do" need a doctor who is interested in getting you to the euthyroid state no matter what it takes.
> 
> I see a rheumatologist. Many use a GP, PCP, DO, Internal Medicine............................


A good friend of mine, also a hypo patient, recommended her PCP. She loves this PCP(who is a DO) and this doctor is someone who will take the time to listen to her patients.

Only problem is, she doesn't take our insurance any longer. I will check with our insurance company to see if I can still use her and submit my receipts towards my deductible.

It's so difficult to find a doctor these days who takes the time to really listen to their patients. They schedule appointments every 15 minutes or so, and once those minutes are up, they are done, even if the patient isn't. Frustrating. I'm sure there are some good doctors out there but tracking them down can take forever.

Hope you have a good week.

Thanks!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

arizonamom said:


> Apparently you have not taken the time to read any of my other posts on here. Do you even have a thyroid problem? I have mostly crappy days, week after week, but for some reason the other day was more tollerable. I guess I got lucky that day. Just because my results are within the "normal" range, doesn't mean that is normal for me. We are all different and one person's "normal" is not "normal" for another.


Actually I DID read all your posts in this thread. And as someone who has several autoimmune diseases [20 years'] and is treated by both rheumatologist and endocrinologist, I can tell you that many of the symptoms that may seem to be thyroid-related often are not.


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

CA-Lynn said:


> Actually I DID read all your posts in this thread. And as someone who has several autoimmune diseases [20 years'] and is treated by both rheumatologist and endocrinologist, I can tell you that many of the symptoms that may seem to be thyroid-related often are not.


I have posted on other threads as well, so there are many other posts and responses you've missed.

I know very well that many thyroid-related sypmtoms could also be symptoms of other medical issues. I have had tests run for autoimmune diseases that came up negative.

I also know that some of the way I feel could be menopause related. I have discussed these issues with my gynocologist. He strongly believes that most of what I am feeling is thyroid related.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

arizonamom said:


> A good friend of mine, also a hypo patient, recommended her PCP. She loves this PCP(who is a DO) and this doctor is someone who will take the time to listen to her patients.
> 
> Only problem is, she doesn't take our insurance any longer. I will check with our insurance company to see if I can still use her and submit my receipts towards my deductible.
> 
> ...


Go for it!!! That is excellent. Please let us know how this all works out!


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Andros said:


> Go for it!!! That is excellent. Please let us know how this all works out!


I had my quarterly visit with my kindey doc on Tuesday (just maintenance for life-long kindey issues). I actually see his nurse, Lynn, who is terrific at her job (as well as a really great person). We discussed my thyroid problems (again). She was shocked that my endo would not up my meds given that my TSH was 2.75 and my freet3 was low - "normal" was the way my endo put it. Lynn even stated that we feel best when our TSH is 1 or lower. Andros, as soon as she said that, I immediately thought of you, as that is exactly what you told me too!

Lynn told me NOT to see this endo any more and gave me the name of her internist/PCP. She says her internest listens to her patients and works WITH them. Wow, works with them - now there's a novel idea! She also wrote me a script for double the Levoxyl - 50mcg. to get me through until I can get in to see her internist.

I did call that same day but can't get in until August 10th. this internist is very well liked and books out months in advance. However, at least I have Lynn on my side. She attached a thyroid panel to my next kidney panel (8 weeks from now) so she can monitor my thyroid levels until I see the internist.

Well, maybe this is the beginning of a new beginning for me and my thyroid issues. Thanks for reading this long, rambling entry.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

arizonamom said:


> I had my quarterly visit with my kindey doc on Tuesday (just maintenance for life-long kindey issues). I actually see his nurse, Lynn, who is terrific at her job (as well as a really great person). We discussed my thyroid problems (again). She was shocked that my endo would not up my meds given that my TSH was 2.75 and my freet3 was low - "normal" was the way my endo put it. Lynn even stated that we feel best when our TSH is 1 or lower. Andros, as soon as she said that, I immediately thought of you, as that is exactly what you told me too!
> 
> Lynn told me NOT to see this endo any more and gave me the name of her internist/PCP. She says her internest listens to her patients and works WITH them. Wow, works with them - now there's a novel idea! She also wrote me a script for double the Levoxyl - 50mcg. to get me through until I can get in to see her internist.
> 
> ...


What a blessing this nurse is. I'll bet you can't wait to gobble the extra Levoxyl?? I know the feeling.

And guess what? Your kidneys need you to be down around 1 with the Frees in line for healing. Our bodies cannot heal w/o proper thyroid management and hopefully achieving the euthryoid (normal for you, feeling good) state.

Oh, goody!!! Hurry up August 10;please please hurry. You could call and get on a cancellation list? Maybe? Huh, ya' think?


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Andros said:


> What a blessing this nurse is. I'll bet you can't wait to gobble the extra Levoxyl?? I know the feeling.
> 
> And guess what? Your kidneys need you to be down around 1 with the Frees in line for healing. Our bodies cannot heal w/o proper thyroid management and hopefully achieving the euthryoid (normal for you, feeling good) state.
> 
> Oh, goody!!! Hurry up August 10;please please hurry. You could call and get on a cancellation list? Maybe? Huh, ya' think?


Yes, I think that's why Lynn was SO ticked-off when I told her about my endo NOT working with me. My kidneys need all the help they can get to remain as healthy as they can - given that one of them is very small and not functioning well (since birth).

I will call now to see if they have a cancellation list. Thanks for the idea - I should have thought of it myself but I guess I was so excited to be on track for seeing a new doc that "listens to her patients.

As always, I appreciate your input and support.:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

arizonamom said:


> Yes, I think that's why Lynn was SO ticked-off when I told her about my endo NOT working with me. My kidneys need all the help they can get to remain as healthy as they can - given that one of them is very small and not functioning well (since birth).
> 
> I will call now to see if they have a cancellation list. Thanks for the idea - I should have thought of it myself but I guess I was so excited to be on track for seeing a new doc that "listens to her patients.
> 
> As always, I appreciate your input and support.:hugs:


And I appreciate you being a huge part of this very nice board and your sharing your experiences and knowledge with the other posters.


----------

